# Western Montana



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is starting with a triple with two retired. The field has lots of tall cover and the dogs disappear in places including the area where the long bird falls. The first bird down is the short retired in the middle thrown left to right. The long bird to the right is thrown second right to left and tightly pinched to the middle bird. The holding blind and fall for the long one are beyond a ditch with water. There are stands of tall tules and grasses enroute to both retired marks. The flyer is on the left shot left to right. The flyer and the middle bird are similar in distance. The entire test is about 45 degrees in separation between the flyer guns and the long gunner. It's a tight test but not particularly long.

The dogs have been having no problem with the flyer other than a little hunting in the heavy cover. The majority of the dogs are backsiding the middle gunner but coming up with the bird. They seem to be thrown left behind the gun by the tall stand of tules enroute. The dogs have taken a variety of routes to the long mark including backsiding the bushes to the back of the gunner and following the ditch to the mark and going wide to the left over the ditch and then ending up with the bird. Some have gotten lost in the fields beyond the ditch and others have not punched across the ditch to the bird. It is hard to tell exactly what is happening once the dog crosses the ditch. They disappear and are not seen again until they reappear with the bird.

I heard the Qual is a double and a blind. They initially were going to retire the memory mark but the cover was so high, they left the gunner up although the dogs can't see where they are going once they get into the cover anyway.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series (38 dogs):

1,3,6,11,13,14,16,17,18,22,25,26,29,31,36,37,38,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,51,52,54,55,57,59,60,61,62,64,67,68,69,70

The second series will start at 8:00 with dog #13. Come to the same area but don't park in the parking lot. Continue through the gate and follow the road past the line for the first series to a mowed parking area. Good luck.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual Results:

1st #21 Red Dog's Ain't Misbehavin' O/Susan Ritch H/Cyndi Gunzer

2nd #3 Indy Go Blue O/Diann & Dennis Miller H/Diann

3rd #23 Sly's Mystical Castle O/H Leigh Larson

4th #11 Silver Creeks Angel In the Sky O/Leslie & Allen Luray H/Eric Fangsrud

RJ #14 I Like Ike O/Sydney Gardave H/Cyndi Gunzer

Jams: 6, 7, 13, 16, 17, 19


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Qual placements and Jams


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the water blind (26 dogs):

1,3,6,17,22,25,26,31,38,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,51,52,54,55,57,59,60,61,69,70

The water blind is a shoreline with a point to cross and a dry pop.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

All dogs were called back from the first series of the Derby. I believe someone said 20 dogs since there were scratches.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a triple with two retired. The long bird on the left is thrown first, right to left. Then the short bird on the right is thrown left to right up a hill. The flyer is shot right to left and the gunners are tight to and slightly longer than the short gunner and mark. There is a slough with water and thick tules enroute to both the flyer and the short retired and a small pond and lots of terrain enroute to the long mark. Some of the dogs seem to enter the tall tules and exit on a different line which throws them off line to both the short mark and the flyer. Most of the dogs seem to be doing the test but with varying degrees of hunts and odd lines to the marks. Some dogs seem to be unsure of which of the two right hand birds they have picked up. Others take an odd line through the tules when going for the flyer and don't want to go back in to the same area for the short retired. There have been some pickups and some handles.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Where are the trial grounds that this trial is being held at?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series (39 dogs):

1,4,5,6,7,9,11,16,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,28,30,31,32,33,35,36,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,52,53,54,55,57,58,59

The next series is a double land blind with water enroute to the long blind. It starts with dog 21.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Dave the trial is in Charlo.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks, 12 back to the 4th. 3, 6, 17, 38, 40, 42, 43, 46, 48, 51, 59, 60.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Correction on Open Callbacks, #3 is not back, #1 is back.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Annette said:


> Dave the trial is in Charlo.



I thought so..but was not sure if it was the one that was closer to Missoula! I guess Rudy and Fire are back for the fourth series. And John Robinson's Gus!

Dave


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations, Dave. Rudy and Fire are both back. Unfortunately, Gus didn't make it back. See Lynn's correction above. Good luck today.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series (20 dogs):

6,7,9,11,16,24,28,33,35,38,41,42,43,45,48,52,54,57,58,59

Currently they are finishing up a water blind with three points. Should have callbacks soon.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any news on the Derby finishes? 

Thanks Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series (13 dogs):

6,7,11,16,24,35,41,42,48,52,54,57,59

Dog 35 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is done. I heard that only 4 dogs did the Quad without a handle. Waiting for placements.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open placements:
1st - Dash - Snarr/Remien
2nd- Rudy - Cheatham/Erhardt 
3rd - Kid - Martin,Howard/Remien
4th - Chance - Calvert
RJ - Freddy - White/Fangsrud
JAM's - 40,48


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open placements and Jams.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any news on the Derby finishes? 

Thank's


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby placements:

1st - Ethan - Rasmussen, Cleveland/C. Gunzer
2nd - Tia - Underwood/Remien
3rd - Cinder - Brown/C. Gunzer
4th - Katie - Kiehn
RJ - Maggie - Echevarria/Gunzer

Sorry. I didn't find anyone with the JAM's.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Judy and congrats to all who finished. Very tough competition and some great pups running in the Derby. 


Lorraine


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Richard Underwood/Don Remien for Tia's 2nd in the Derby. Tia is a Shaq/Ruby puppy.

Proud breeder,
Helen Graves


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*Western Montana Retriever Club Workers*



Annette said:


> Congratulations to all the Open placements and Jams.


Congratulations to all the finishers.
Thanks to the club for providing great workers and good mechanics

Thanks to my co-judge Ron, had a great time.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur placements:
1st - Osa- Cornell 
2nd - Livvy - McKnight
3rd - Buddy - Brown
4th - Lily - White - NEW AFC!
RJ - Lefty - Braverman
JAM's: 6,24,35


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Judy and Ossa! You ran a beautiful trial. And Bill and Livvy. So nice after so many no birds! Lilly and Nancy, congrats on the new AFC. And finally, Lefty and Joe, what a way to retire! Congrats to all those that placed. And Glenda and Buddy, congrats on the third!! (sorry I misread the results initially!)


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Golden Pom-poms to Derby 1st Ethan, Open 2nd Rudy!!!!
Livvy congrads (Baby Otis's big sisiter)
Sue


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Bill & Livvy. Bigger, lil sis Beans is proud of Livvy. Big congrats from The Weirdo & I. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats to all. Way to go Livvy and Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Am placers RJ and Jams.
Nancy and Lilly congratultions on the AFC.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like to thank the Western Montana Retriever Club for their hospitality. They put on an excellent trial with great help. The thrower's and shooter's were second to none. The accomodations at Mark & Kathy Scott's place were nice and relaxing. 

I would also like to thank Barb Furlano & John Pampy for going above & beyond to keep the AM moving and get it completed on time... you two were amazing and I neglected to tell you that before you left the grounds yesterday.

A special mention goes out to Jerry VanderZanden who makes the judges gifts which are wood bowls from the various types of wood found in the area. Mine was a beautiful bowl made of Box Elder. Thank you Jerry. 

Anyone who like to eat as much as I do would surely appreciate the fine lunches that were made and delivered by Betsy Potter. The sandwhiches alone were so big that I (almost) couldn't eat the rest of the lunch... But the cookies and other items in the bag were so good I could not resist. I've only seen one other club anywhere come close to providing lunches like that for the judges and help in all the time I've been around the game. They were very much appreciated... Thanks Betsy! 

Lastly, thanks to my co-judge, Ron Adlington. It was a pleasure. You were fun to judge with.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> I would like to thank the Western Montana Retriever Club for their hospitality. They put on an excellent trial with great help. The thrower's and shooter's were second to none. The accomodations at Mark & Kathy Scott's place were nice and relaxing.
> 
> I would also like to thank Barb Furlano & John Pampy for going above & beyond to keep the AM moving and get it completed on time... you two were amazing and I neglected to tell you that before you left the grounds yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bill for making it a fun trial for us to run. Very nice test but just as important from a handlers standpoint is the judges demenor. Some judges are uptight and inbude a whole tense atmosphere at the line which makes it hard for a handler to relax and run his dog, you guys were relaxed and set up an atmosphere where we felt you were rooting for the dog to do well. I wish Gus hadn't broken in that last series, would of loved to see if he could do that test.

John


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Thank you Bill for making it a fun trial for us to run. Very nice test but just as important from a handlers standpoint is the judges demenor. Some judges are uptight and inbude a whole tense atmosphere at the line which makes it hard for a handler to relax and run his dog, you guys were relaxed and set up an atmosphere where we felt you were rooting for the dog to do well. I wish Gus hadn't broken in that last series, would of loved to see if he could do that test.
> 
> John



Thanks John, I enjoyed meeting you and watching your fine Goldens run. I was pulling for your boy there in the 4th. It was good to be back in the Great Northwest even though it was only a few days... It was good to see some other old field trial friends again as well. Can't wait to get back again...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Can't wait to get back again...


Well, buy a puppy and getcherazz to training. Can't start any sooner.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Well, buy a puppy and getcherazz to training. Can't start any sooner.


Well... now that you mention it... there is a little breeding coming up.


----------

